# Francis Cheynell on Socinianism, Arminianism, and Anabaptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 5, 2020)

This is the grand quarrel, the _Socinians_ deny Christ to be God, that so they may deny that the blood of Christ did fully satisfy for our sins: these errors strike directly at the Covenant of Grace, which is the foundation of all our comfort, and if once we undermine the foundation, and reject the principles of Christianity, it is then an easy matter to be an _Atheist:_ for if the Protestant religion be deserted, there is nothing in any other religion to keep a man back from being an _Atheist;_ for _Popery,_ to speak strictly, is _Antichristianism,_ and I have said enough of _Socinianism; Judaism, and Turkism,_ are too near of kin to _Socinianism:_ let any man that doubts of this truth, read Doctor _Calovius_ his _Decas Dissertationum, Vedelius de Deo Synagogae,_ and he may receive satisfaction without reading others. And for the _Arminian Atheism,_ I refer you to _Vedelius_ his book, _de Arcanis Arminian._ ...

For more, see Francis Cheynell on Socinianism, Arminianism, and Anabaptism.


----------

